# wee joke



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

A German, a pole and a Czech left camp for a hike through the woods, later on they were reported missing.
Two days later rangers found two bears, one female,one male, looking decidedly overstuffed.
they shot the female, autopsied her, and sure enough, they found the German and the Pole.
" what do you think said" asked the first ranger"
The Chech's in the male" said the second ranger.
seamus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Groan.......

That was bearly funny!

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one Ray, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Groan.......
> 
> That was bearly funny!
> 
> Dave


Not one of my best dave   
seamus.


----------

